# Cocobolo Ulu knife w/ Zebra wood Cutting Board



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

The blades for the Alaskan Ulu knife came from Woodcraft. I made a cocobolo handle for it and epoxied the blade into it. The cutting board is 8" X 8" and is made from zebra wood. The turned recess is used to contain whatever you're chopping up. The bottom side is perfectly flat and is used when trimming meat, etc. for a finish on the cutting board I used Howard's cutting board finish, which is available at Home Depot. It's basically food safe mineral oil. I put three coats on, letting each soak in. The cocobolo knife handle is just buffed, no additional finish. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Another pic.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Love cocobolo for knife handles. The density any oil content give it a lovely shine, and the grain pattern really pops with it. Good looking knife mate, just be careful you dont catch the bug. Its an expensive hobby :laughing:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Too late Epic,
I've been woodworking for the last forty years, turning for the last ten. Here's some more pics from my laptop. Hopefully they'll end up better.


Mike Hawkins


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

firehawkmph said:


> Too late Epic,
> I've been woodworking for the last forty years, turning for the last ten. Here's some more pics from my laptop. Hopefully they'll end up better.
> 
> 
> Mike Hawkins


Oh, I was talking about the knife making :laughing:


----------

